# Comments on new Proposal form



## Snowball (Dec 10, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone would mind commenting on a new proposal form I've put together. This is only my second year on my own and trying to iron some things out. I tried to put it on as an attachment but it told me the file was to large. If anyone could help I'd be more than happy to email it to you to look it over. Thanks


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Snowball said:


> I was wondering if anyone would mind commenting on a new proposal form I've put together. This is only my second year on my own and trying to iron some things out. I tried to put it on as an attachment but it told me the file was to large. If anyone could help I'd be more than happy to email it to you to look it over. Thanks


Just post it here as an attachment.


----------



## Snowball (Dec 10, 2003)

*Proposal Form*

Sorry it took so long I had to convert it to Word form.


----------

